# Anything and everything about Knives & Sharp Stuff...derailing permitted.



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I had some stuff I wanted to post about knives on the Kitchen Knives post but if you know me...I'm not a Derailer! (yea, right)
So I decided to start a new post about knives or tomahawks or axes or any sharp piece of steel.
I'll start this off with a knife I found back in around 1973. It was laying in the middle of the road just past some RR tracks. Prolly bounced off a tailgate or bumper.
It was severely "bellied out" by someone using and sharpening that sweet spot. The stacked leather handle was extremely loose. The sheath was dry rotted.
It's a PAL brand knife and it has a RH stamped just about PAL. RH stands for Remington hunting. Very good high carbon steel. Diesel, would you guess maybe a spring steel? 
I sent it to a maker back in the early 2000's who drilled out the pommel, cleaned up the tang and reglued every piece of leather. He then regrind the edge to what you see.
One thing I forgot to mention is this knife is from the WWII era.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’ll jump in here and show some eye candy. These are all new old stock Uncarried knives


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Dang MM! Are those in your basement or local hardware store?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang MM! Are those in your basement or local hardware store?


I’ve got three store displays. A bunch of special interest sets. I’ve got 1500+ Schrade USA knives. Been collecting for years


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MagicMarker said:


> I’ll jump in here and show some eye candy. These are all new old stock Uncarried knives
> View attachment 462563
> View attachment 462564
> View attachment 462565
> View attachment 462566


Those remind me of when I was a kid. My first job was working at Kell Hardware in Lexington. It was a real hardware store. They had those displays.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Makes me wonder if I still have the old Sharpfinger I used to carry. Haven’t come across it in a long time, may be gone.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I've got a Camillas Sharpfinger.
MM, I'll never own that many knives if I live to be 100.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Blade smith Kyle Royer makes some incredible knifes and swords. His videos are long but very cool, showing the entire process in time-lapse. This is one of his mosaic long swords. I can't imagine what his work sells for but must be a small fortune.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

My wife's uncle made Scagel style knives for years. He had a strong following in some collectors groups. Ever hear of Holbert knives? He was also one of my best hunting in fishing buddies and we spent a lot of time together. I used to enjoy sitting in his shop and watching him forge and finish knives. I only have a couple of his left since I gave the kids and family all some. He died tragically in his new shop. He had built a new shop and one january day he was working and didn't allow enough ventilation and died from carbon Monoxide in his shop. I always think about him this time of year.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> My wife's uncle made Scagel style knives for years. He had a strong following in some collectors groups. Ever hear of Holbert knives? He was also one of my best hunting in fishing buddies and we spent a lot of time together. I used to enjoy sitting in his shop and watching him forge and finish knives. I only have a couple of his left since I gave the kids and family all some. He died tragically in his new shop. He had built a new shop and one january day he was working and didn't allow enough ventilation and died from carbon Monoxide in his shop. I always think about him this time of year.


God Bless him. He died doing what he truly loved. Prolly felt tired and went to sleep.

What ever became of his new shop and equipment? Did a family member follow in his footsteps?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I Really don't know what happened to the equipment. One of his son's lives in his old house now, but he had moved the shop from there. I'll ask one of the kids when i see them.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> I Really don't know what happened to the equipment. One of his son's lives in his old house now, but he had moved the shop from there. I'll ask one of the kids when i see them.


Just curious. Thought maybe somebody might of followed in his footsteps.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's a pretty cool website and no, I donot know Ragnar it make a penny from him.
Read whatever you want but before you leave, click on the Mora from Sweden knives. Great value in stainless or carbon. I have a few of the carbon knives.





Ragweed Forge


Ragnar's Ragweed Forge, with information about knives and knifemaking, Vikings, buckskinners, Vikings, living history, and the SCA. There is an on-line catalog of knives, axes, Viking and Celtic jewelery, fire strikers, forged ironwork, and other historical items.



www.ragweedforge.com


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve got three store displays. A bunch of special interest sets. I’ve got 1500+ Schrade USA knives. Been collecting for years


Wow! I do love me some Schrade knives. I have several. Back in the day, a lot of my buddies got hung up on Buck. Not here to cast aspersions, they make a nice knife! But, when I looked at it objectively and comparitively, I decided that Schrade was the better value. I don't think I was wrong!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I carried Schrade, Uncle Henry, Case and Tree Brand knives for years and years. Shoot, I'm so old I do remember carrying a pocket knife to school. Nobody thought nothing about it. It was then and is now a tool. Nobody ever called them a weapon.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm with you Lazy. Carried a pocket knife to school every day. Ran traps before school and used it! Never once considered it anything but a tool.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

All Eyes said:


> Blade smith Kyle Royer makes some incredible knifes and swords. His videos are long but very cool, showing the entire process in time-lapse. This is one of his mosaic long swords. I can't imagine what his work sells for but must be a small fortune.


Amazing video, eyes, that kid is a badass. I'd love to know how he got that pattern in the blade and i really liked that little jackhammer tool he used for the inlay.
I agree, i can't imagine what he sold that sword for?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> I had some stuff I wanted to post about knives on the Kitchen Knives post but if you know me...I'm not a Derailer! (yea, right)
> So I decided to start a new post about knives or tomahawks or axes or any sharp piece of steel.
> I'll start this off with a knife I found back in around 1973. It was laying in the middle of the road just past some RR tracks. Prolly bounced off a tailgate or bumper.
> It was severely "bellied out" by someone using and sharpening that sweet spot. The stacked leather handle was extremely loose. The sheath was dry rotted.
> ...


I have a very similar knife. My Dad got in a kit as a gift when I was a kid. 50+ years ago. I remember him wrapping the handle and brushing layers of some liquid over it. It is my garage knife & is sharp as hell. The handle is starting to loosen up the last few years but it's a great carbon knife!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I hope to someday own a kephart style of knife. Always liked the history of that knife.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Nice collection BC. Would you say your taste in knives is a little Gothic?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Bluefinn said:


> I have a very similar knife. My Dad got in a kit as a gift when I was a kid. 50+ years ago. I remember him wrapping the handle and brushing layers of some liquid over it. It is my garage knife & is sharp as hell. The handle is starting to loosen up the last few years but it's a great carbon knife!
> View attachment 462655


Nice looking knife. I can see past the wear and patina. 
Don't believe people who say to just soak the handle in water to make it swell up and tighten. It'll just corrode the tang.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> I hope to someday own a kephart style of knife. Always liked the history of that knife.
> View attachment 462660


Bob, that particular knife is a Koster. He used a lot of 3V steel. I have a Kephart inspired knife in 3V. Dang good steel.
I owned this particular Kephart which some say was pert-near museum grade. The ol boy who made it was able to use an actual Kephart that Ethan Becker owns. I ended up selling it because it was too dang purty to use and I don't have any, "safe queens." All mine have to earn a living.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Burkcarp1 said:


> View attachment 462663
> View attachment 462666
> View attachment 462664


Nice pile of steel.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

These can still be bought today. This is an old US Pilots Survival Knife. This particular one is from 1986 and made by Camillas. I think the newer ones are made by Ontario. There's a sharpening stone in the pocket.
These are darn near bullet proof.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool stuff guys. I have a few cheap hand me downs I'll dig up and post later maybe.
Might even try sharpening them an seeing if there worth using.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> Nice pile of steel.


That's for sure! I love the look of Damascus steel. My buddy has a Remington Model 1896 SxS in 12ga. that was built in 1903. It is seriously gorgeous! He has to buy special, "low power" shells for it, but he still whacks the crap out of pheasant with that gun!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> I hope to someday own a kephart style of knife. Always liked the history of that knife.
> View attachment 462660


Bob, here's a decent Kephart that won't break the bank. Made by that same guy I told you had an original. The Becker BK62.








KA-BAR Becker Kephart


The KA-BAR Becker Kephart features a 5.12" 1095 Cro-Van steel drop point blade with a matte finish. This full tang fixed blade has a smooth walnut handle. it's 9.62" overall and weighs 6.4oz. Designed by Ethan Becker and proudly made in the USA.




www.smkw.com


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the link. That’s a good price.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Thanks for the link. That’s a good price.


Add a little bit more and you can buy this baby...





Lucas Forge Kephart | Lucas Forge


Kephart model knife from Lucas Forge.




lucasforge.com


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Some fine looking knives, Lazy. I see the one is made from o1 tool steel and many from 1095.
This maker knows his steel.

Just did a little research on your 3v, Lazy. It is a tool steel and they say it's tougher than D2. I've used CPM154 but never the 3v.
The first thing i always check before trying a new steel is the heat treating process. CPM3v sounds relatively straight forward, but it calls for cryo treatment to achieve max hardness. It's max hardness is 60 Rockwell which is the high the high end of the spectrum. I typically try to stay in the 57-59 range, but 60 is prone to chipping.
I'm not set up for cryo treatments, but if i ever do, i will give it a try.
Thanks for the info, Lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Some fine looking knives, Lazy. I see the one is made from o1 tool steel and many from 1095.
> This maker knows his steel.
> 
> Just did a little research on your 3v, Lazy. It is a tool steel and they say it's tougher than D2. I've used CPM154 but never the 3v.
> ...


Diesel, great info. The maker that made my Kephart inspired knife in 3V, actually sent it out for the heat treat. I've found alot of them do. I also know he used Peter's heat treat. That carries alot of weight when selling when you can state that in your sale ad. Here's a link. I'll get a pic of that knife before the day's out.





Heat Treating Services - Peters' Heat Treating, Inc.


At Peters’ Heat Treating we approach heat treating as an integrated component of your supply chain.




www.petersheattreat.com


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I'm with you Lazy. Carried a pocket knife to school every day. Ran traps before school and used it! Never once considered it anything but a tool.


We did the same thing back in the late 70s a lot of us even had 22 rifles in the back glass of the truck.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Jim white said:


> We did the same thing back in the late 70s a lot of us even had 22 rifles in the back glass of the truck.


Yep we did too. There were enough guns in the parking lot to mount an all out assault, but no one even fathomed using them for anything connected to school violence. I guarantee you most boys had pocket knives. We even made them in shop. I think it's a solid statement on the moral teachings in this country today. We were raised to respect others and our weapons, they were never looked at as weapons. They were simply tools to hunt and trap with. Our shop teacher encouraged us to bring guns to the shop and refinish them. We held pest hunts in FFA . One of the first projects in the metal shop was turning a flat file into a knife.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Southernsaug said:


> Yep we did too. There were enough guns in the parking lot to mount an all out assault, but no one even fathomed using them for anything connected to school violence. I guarantee you most boys had pocket knives. We even made them in shop. I think it's a solid statement on the moral teachings in this country today. We were raised to respect others and our weapons, they were never looked at as weapons. They were simply tools to hunt and trap with. Our shop teacher encouraged us to bring guns to the shop and refinish them. We held pest hunts in FFA . One of the first projects in the metal shop was turning a flat file into a knife.


Great times for sure. Started going downhill with not teaching kids respect .


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Diesel, great info. The maker that made my Kephart inspired knife in 3V, actually sent it out for the heat treat. I've found alot of them do. I also know he used Peter's heat treat. That carries alot of weight when selling when you can state that in your sale ad. Here's a link. I'll get a pic of that knife before the day's out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diesel, here's that knife in 3V. It has a FFG.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thats beautiful. Did you make that one, Lazy.
I don't know, brother, i just always heat treated my own from my very first knife. I've got over $2000 tied up in just my heat treat oven, so i don't think i'll be sending any out soon.
Pro heat treating is the way to go, i'm sure, but when i first started, i got a hell of a deal on a batch of Sabatier's (which were the finest in the world at that time, turn of the century) and i hand carried them to a local pro black smith for heat treat. He broke the 11" carving knife in two. That kind of soured me on the "pros".
These knives were drop forged in Sabatier, France. When the factory burned down, an out-shed survived that had several drop forged blanks in it. The way i read it, an American bought the contents of that shed and brought them to New York in 1906.
Fast forward to 10 years ago. The American did nothing with them and a group of young investors bought his building and found the knife laden treasure. I bought my first one on ebay for $30, a 10" chef knife for the old lady.
As i seen the prices slowly going up, i researched this alleged story and found it to be true. I bought ten more for between $350 and $450 ( i honestly don't recall).

I'll have to look when i get the time to see if i have any pics and i'll post them.

.









The set of Sabatiers that the blacksmith effed up.
And the three left that i sold.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Some of the ones i have left.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Some of the ones i have left.
> View attachment 462823


Wow! I'm speechless! Those knives are like heirlooms. They're also beautiful. Would you say a high carbon steel?
Also, I completely understand about you heat treating your own. Keep it up. 
No, I don't make knives...yet.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Man, Diesel......those are beautiful! What a shame on the ruined ones. Do you have plans to finish the blanks, or are they more valuable "as is?"


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Wow! I'm speechless! Those knives are like heirlooms. They're also beautiful. Would you say a high carbon steel?
> Also, I completely understand about you heat treating your own. Keep it up.
> No, I don't make knives...yet.


I'm almost sure their 1095, Lazy. After making several of them and the annealing scale, i'm quite sure it's very high 1000's,1080 to 1095.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Man, Diesel......those are beautiful! What a shame on the ruined ones. Do you have plans to finish the blanks, or are they more valuable "as is?"


Ya know, PK, that's something i never looked into? 
Irregardless, i think it's great to own such history, so i don't think i would sell them unfinished simply because most folks don't care to own an unfinished knife. Few people are like you and lazy and me, simply for it's historical historical value.
That being said, it's more important to me to finish them and either sell or give them to family or friends.
As a matter of fact, a friend bought all 4 of them, finished, about an hour ago. (i still have 2 or 3 back for me) if i ever get around to it......lol.
That should keep me busy for the next several months. I don't have the get up and go that i used to have.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Diesel, it would be interesting to us if you kinda walked us thru your progress. Updates along the way. No matter how slow it might end up being.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Diesel, it would be interesting to us if you kinda walked us thru your progress. Updates along the way. No matter how slow it might end up being.


Yeah diesel what lazy said 👍


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This thread is making me wish I knew more about knifes. Great pics guys.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Any of you knife experts in NW Ohio, say near zip 43543?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy, if it weren't for Covid, I'd be telling you that it's time we made a road trip!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Diesel, it would be interesting to us if you kinda walked us thru your progress. Updates along the way. No matter how slow it might end up being.


What Lazy said X2! ^ ^ ^


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Any of you guys collect Randall knives?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Add a little bit more and you can buy this baby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lazy, those are some great looking knives. The ones with the curly maple handles made me drool!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Diesel, it would be interesting to us if you kinda walked us thru your progress. Updates along the way. No matter how slow it might end up being.





PromiseKeeper said:


> What Lazy said X2! ^ ^ ^


I will do that, guys, as much as i can.
I checked out the cost of these knives after PK put it in my head. On ebay, they are very inexpensive, anywhere from $10 to $225. 
I was kind of surprised by that. Don't get me wrong, the $10 one was pretty beat up. They also make them in stainless.
A little more research tells me they've been making knives in this area of France since the crusades. This area of France is called Thiers. Apparently, anyone who made knives there, called them Sabatiers? There were two makers named Sabatier (circa late 1800's) who made very good drop forged knives and after their death, all the others more or less used the name. There is a name for that act, like calling any soda a "Coke". Brand recognition? 
There is a lot more to the story, but i make too many long posts as it is, sorry.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I started to pick up some nicer knives over the last few years. I always carried cheap knives when I was younger because I would lose them. I am a little more careful now, so I am spending a few more dollars on nicer pieces. Here are a couple of them that I had pictures on my phone of.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice stuff. I love anything with Damascus steel. Here's my find, it was mixed in with some "camping gear" I bought at an estate sale for $10.
It's a Sykes-Fairbarn British Commando Knife from WWII. It was made long enough to get through a heavy Russian overcoat, and thin enough to get between the ribs.
I particularly like the brass "temple-knocker" on the end. Aside from a light sharpenening, I 've been told not to try to clean it up and ruin it, lol.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Nice stuff. I love anything with Damascus steel. Here's my find, it was mixed in with some "camping gear" I bought at an estate sale for $10.
> It's a Sykes-Fairbarn British Commando Knife from WWII. It was made long enough to get through a heavy Russian overcoat, and thin enough to get between the ribs.
> I particularly like the brass "temple-knocker" on the end. Aside from a light sharpenening, I 've been told not to try to clean it up and ruin it, lol.
> View attachment 462922


Yes! Beautiful knife but you want to leave the patina.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Diesel. Don't worry about long winded posts. They just add color to the knife.
Thanks for offering to, "bring us along" with your refinement. I'd also love to see you take a piece of steel and turn it into a knife.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’m a fan of Forged in Fire. Was just wondering if any of you has been or knows anyone that’s been on the show


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I started to pick up some nicer knives over the last few years. I always carried cheap knives when I was younger because I would lose them. I am a little more careful now, so I am spending a few more dollars on nicer pieces. Here are a couple of them that I had pictures on my phone of.
> 
> View attachment 462912
> View attachment 462913
> ...


BFN, those are some beautifully sweet looking knives. You have to be proud of those babies!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> I’m a fan of Forged in Fire. Was just wondering if any of you has been or knows anyone that’s been on the show


MM, I'm watching it now! I don't know anybody personally but I know of Mark Knapp of Alaska who's been on the show. Mark is a Bladeforum member like myself. I've been a paying member there since 05.
Mark is hell of a maker who also sells alot of wholly mammoth or walrus for handles.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Bronson said:


> Any of you guys collect Randall knives?


Beautiful knives but too rich for my blood. If you buy from Randall himself you'll face a wait time of years.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Lazy, if it weren't for Covid, I'd be telling you that it's time we made a road trip!


Dang Covid.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’ve never been a paying member of bladeforum but I go there often to check out the Schrade discussions


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's a new one for alot of you. GEC, Great Eastern Cutlery makes pocket knives with 1095 carbon steel. This one is a stag handled Texas Toothpick. The patina was brought to you by cutting red meat.
You can also force a patina by hanging it in some hot vinegar or apple cider. Or coat the blade with mustard or A1 steak sauce. You could even use citrus. A patina will hell protect against rust. Although a patina is a form of rust.
I just like my knives to show their age like me.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve never been a paying member of bladeforum but I go there often to check out the Schrade discussions


Do you ever go to the Traditionals for sale area? That's where I bought the toothpick above. I have another beauty. A carbon bladed stockman. Let me find a pic.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Along with my Schrade USA knives. I’ve got a bunch of the older Western USA too. I never got into the Case knives but do own a couple that caught my eye


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> Along with my Schrade USA knives. I’ve got a bunch of the older Western USA too. I never got into the Case knives but do own a couple that caught my eye


You've got quite a collection there brother. Will you eventually hand them down?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> MM, I'm watching it now! I don't know anybody personally but I know of Mark Knapp of Alaska who's been on the show. Mark is a Bladeforum member like myself. I've been a paying member there since 05.
> Mark is hell of a maker who also sells alot of wholly mammoth or walrus for handles.


Here's just a sampling of what Mark offers. I think they were all sourced from Alaska. With the glaciers melting, it exposes alot of fossils. Mind you, the prices are just for the raw handle material. Thousands of years old.





Some very nice fossil walrus ivory


Here are some nice fossil walrus ivory tusk sections for hidden tang knives. It's best to let them acclimate to your area for a little while, some well known makers will hold them for a year. I am happy to answer any questions about the stuff or working with it. It is guaranteed to be legal...




www.bladeforums.com


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Some of them along with some of the guns. I need to set all the displays out and take a few more pictures. I’ve got a display stand of Schrade Wolsterham knives you’d probably like. Some of my favorites are the folding guthook hunting knives (90Ts, got several different year North American hunting club ones, NRA ones)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> Some of them along with some of the guns. I need to set all the displays out and take a few more pictures. I’ve got a display stand of Schrade Wolsterham knives you’d probably like. Some of my favorites are the folding guthook hunting knives (90Ts, got several different year North American hunting club ones, NRA ones)


I can't wait MM. Did I tell you I love knives? I guess it's the WV Hillbilly in me. I think ol Dad slid me a penknife when I was still in diapers. I cannot ever remember a time I didn't have one or two knives on me.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Years ago my sister gave me a plastic credit card sized multi-tool that fits in a wallet. Has a compass, magnifying glass, toothpick, tweezers, and a 2" serrated blade. This thread got me thinking about it and looking at pics of small concealable knifes. I ran across these coin knifes and thought they were kinda cool. Apparently if you are John Wick, you can kill a man with a pencil, or even a nickel.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

MagicMarker said:


> I’m a fan of Forged in Fire. Was just wondering if any of you has been or knows anyone that’s been on the show


I love the show too, MM. 
I don't the know guy, really, but i had a power hammer for sale a couple years ago and a young fella from Akron came to see it. He did not buy it, but he told me he was gonna be on Forged in Fire and that other show they had a few years ago where the contestants went up against each other with there homemade blades. 
I did see him on F in F but not the other show. He was the second man out if i remember right. 
He also sat outside with me and had a few beers and talked knife making for an hour or so. Seemed like a good guy.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Try these, guys, (Lazy and PK, mostly). I think anyone with an interest in knives will enjoy browsing these sights;
Jantz Supply--where i buy almost all my metal bar stock,
Usa Knife Making Supply,
and this very cool sight (DIY Knifemakers Info Center) with a ton of free knife patterns and rock solid knife making info. I hope you guys enjoy these sights.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Diesel. I new about thos knives making supply houses but not the DIY website. I'll definitely check it out.
Here's another from Bladeforums. Called, around the grinder where you can ask knife makers questions. Also check it the sticky area. Chock full of knife making info.





Shop Talk - BladeSmith Questions and Answers


The art of knife making- advice on methods, supplies, and materials




www.bladeforums.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Diesel, these look similar to yours.





FS: Kohetsu 270 mm Gyuto - Hap40! ANOTHER PRICE DROP!


Kohetsu - Hap40 This is a 270mm gyuto that I purchased new from ChefKnivestoGo. Same use as above - vegetable prep on an end grain cutting board. Edge is factory and still sharp. The very rear has a slight knick that i'm not sure what happened but probably in storage. The stainless cladding has...




www.bladeforums.com


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice looking knives, Lazy. The thing i don't care for with Japanese knives, is that most, i said MOST, are only sharpened on one side.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Nice looking knives, Lazy. The thing i don't care for with Japanese knives, is that most, i said MOST, are only sharpened on one side.


Chisel grind??? I didn't know that Diesel. That's like Emerson knives. I can't for the life of me understand why anybody would want a chisel ground knife?








Emerson Bulldog Folding Knife 3.2 inch Stonewashed Plain Tanto Blade with Wave, Black G10 Handles


Emerson Bulldog Folding Knife 3.2 inch Stonewashed Plain Tanto Blade with Wave, Black G10 Handles



www.knifecenter.com


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Like i say, not all of them. Some people call it the Scandi grind also, because some Scandinavian knives are ground one sided as well.
It just doesn't suit me, brother.
I don't know why any body would want a one sided knife, but, there must be something to it or they wouldn't make them that way.
Looks like research time again.

The Japanese use this style for very thin cuts, such as sushi or veggie's. They are most commonly used by upscale chefs, not something one would find in an average household.
An interesting fact about the Japanese grind, what side of the knife the bevel goes on depends on ones handedness, right or left handed!

Scandinavian Knives
"A knifeless man is a lifeless man"
-Nordic proverb
The Classic Nordic Knife
Despite regional differences, there are features that are very common among Nordic Knives. The blade is narrow, straight for most of its length, with the edge curving up to meet the back at the tip. The back is straight, or only slightly clipped. The blade is single edged, and usually three to five inches long. More often than not, the finger guard is absent. The sheath holds not only the blade, but much of the handle as well. If a keeper strap is used, it fits over a stud on the end of the pommel. Often the sheath wraps around the knife and is sewn up the back. It may be dangled off the belt by a thong or hinged belt loop.

The blade grind is distinctive, and important. Blades have a single long, flat bevel on both sides of the blade. The bevel runs all the way to the edge without a significant secondary bevel. The angle of the bevel corresponds to the quality of the steel and the intended use. It's exceptionally easy to sharpen without jigs or gadgets. When sharpening, the bevel is simply laid flat to the stone, and it serves as a guide. This is an excellent system when everyone is expected to keep their knife sharp. There is a lot of discussion among knife makers and serious users about blade grind. I think the Scandinavian grind is underrated by the general user. It is widely used among woodcarvers however.

Larger knives are used also, but not as commonly. A distinctive style is the "Leuko" used in the far north by the Sammi people. It's a camp knife or machete-type all-purpose tool. The Finns also use a longer version of the narrow blade, as a combination tool and weapon.

An interesting feature of the northern knives is the handle shapes. As you get into the far north, the handles become more and more suitable only for a pulling stroke. Guards are even more rare, and the handle tapers down toward the blade. It seems that as conditions worsen for keeping a grip (due to numb hands, the wearing of mittens, etc), users learn never to push on a blade.

National differences
Here's my quick take on national and regional differences.

The Southern Swedes don't usually care what a knife looks like, and they don't want to spend much money, but it has to cut really well. I've seldom seen one that wouldn't shave out of the box, literally. The blades are tempered hard (58-62 on the Rockwell scale) and they hold an edge really well. They usually come with cheap, ugly sheaths. Often the handles are pretty ugly as well. Recently plastic has been increasingly popular for both handle and sheath. It's as if they work at making them ugly so you know every kroner of your purchase price goes into the quality of the blade. Given the quality of the blade, they are a fantastic bargain. You may want to make a better sheath, and rework the handle a little for historical settings, but you're still getting more than your money's worth. Retail prices range from $8-$30.

I bought a knife from Mora (that's the name of a Swedish town) over fourty years ago. I'm now on my third sheath. It still sees regular use and holds a razor edge. It's a great knife. I believe it cost $1.98, including postage. (That was a long time ago.)

The Norwegians want their knives to look good as well as work well. They expect good wood, a sculpted shape, and an attractive quality sheath. They're expected to last a couple of generations. They come out of the box even sharper than the Swedish knives. (They shave more smoothly). They are also ground with a single bevel on each side. They cost more and they're worth it. They tend to be tempered a little tougher than the Swedish Mora style, with a Rockwell of about 58. Styles are very traditional. There are two distinct catagories; the "everyday knife", and the "Sunday knife". The Sunday knife is highly decorative but still has a working blade. Retail ranges for a typical "everyday" knife can range from $50 to $100 or so. The Sunday knife can be much, much more.

The Finnish knives split the difference. They are nicer than the Swedish knife in appearance, but not as costly as the Norwegian knives. The styles are just a bit different, but for the most part they use natural materials with an eye toward appearance. They come in leather sheaths which are of historically accurate style, but not as heavily built as the Norwegian sheaths. They are often rather delecate looking, but are actually made to withstand the heaviest use and even abuse. They may be the strongest of the Scandinavian knives. The blades seem to be tempered just a bit softer than the Norwegian knives, about 57 or 58 on the Rockwell, and they are often ground with a slight secondary bevel. This gives a fairly sharp edge that holds up well. Many of my customers consider them quite sharp. I prefer to bring them to a single bevel, which can be a chore the first time. They are excellent knives however, and come in a wide range of prices and styles.

In all three countries the northernmost population is a separate cultural group called the Sammi, or Laplanders. The Sammi have their own knife styles, and some of the Scandinavian factories also make these styles of knives. A typical northern knife will have a wide flat pommel and a handle that tapers down to the handle. The sheaths often take almost the entire handle. Locally made Saami knives often have hand forged blades and fine hand work on handles and sheaths. Bone and antler is often used in place of wood.

There is an excellent video on YouTube of the making a tradtional Finnish knife in the style of Southern Finnland.
B


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Like i say, not all of them. Some people call it the Scandi grind also, because some Scandinavian knives are ground one sided as well.
> It just doesn't suit me, brother.
> I don't know why any body would want a one sided knife, but, there must be something to it or they wouldn't make them that way.
> Looks like research time again.
> ...


Thank you, Diesel. I actually own a bushcrafter/camp style knife with a scandi grind. It loves woodwork. Not one to use for food prep but I have that covered with another bushcrafter with a FFG. 
I also have a couple of carbon steeled Moras and you are exactly right about them.
I'll get some pics up when I have time. 
One of my favorite grinds is a high sabre.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is the bushcrafter with the scandi grind. Green canvas micarta slabs. I love this knife and it loves to eat wood.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

This is the bushcrafter with the full flat grind. This one is Kephart inspired. Green canvas micarta slabs. Are you see a pattern with the slabs?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'll be starting this 10" chefs knife today or tomorrow.


First step, grinding in the bevels to my choice, probably 4 to 4 1/2 degrees.








Bevels ground in and sanded to 320 grit. Very time consuming sanding around the integral bolster and fat blade stop.
Tomorrow i'll sand up 2 to 3 more grits then the hand sanding starts. These early grits (80 to 320) are done with various electric hand sanders, mostly an oscillating orbital sander and a sanding multi tool. After these next 2 grits, it's on to true hand sanding with the blade clamped tightly to the table and a piece of leather covered wood. I always go to at least 1500 grit, but for a mirror finish, i'll go to 3000 and above. All the true hand sanding is done using WD40 for my lubricant.
All the hand sanding paper is high dollar, mostly cloth backed, wet or dry sanding.

I hope you can understand me, Lazy and PK, and any other curious soul.
Any questions on what i've written, just ask.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> View attachment 463363
> 
> I'll be starting this 10" chefs knife today or tomorrow.
> First step, grinding in the bevels to my choice, probably 4 to 4 1/2 degrees.


That blade is beautiful. Somebodies going to get a fine knife for sure.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

This belonged to a relative that served in WWII. I ended up with it after he passed on and don't know any of the backstory, if there is one. From what I've read, it's a German parade, or dress, bayonette. If anyone can shed more light on it, I'd love to hear it. Should I clean things up or would that devalue the patina? I don't have any real sentimental attachment, so not sure what I'll do with it. It's about 14 1/2 inches total and the blade is about 9 1/2 or so.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 463384
> View attachment 463385
> 
> This belonged to a relative that served in WWII. I ended up with it after he passed on and don't know any of the backstory, if there is one. From what I've read, it's a German parade, or dress, bayonette. If anyone can shed more light on it, I'd love to hear it. Should I clean things up or would that devalue the patina? I don't have any real sentimental attachment, so not sure what I'll do with it. It's about 14 1/2 inches total and the blade is about 9 1/2 or so.


Hey PK, I can make out all the inscription. 
Gusta/Kle????
Herford
Can you correct anything that's wrong and fill in the blanks?
Although you're prolly right about it being a dresser. Polished up an all.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Gustav Klemme


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

PromiseKeeper said:


> View attachment 463384
> View attachment 463385
> 
> This belonged to a relative that served in WWII. I ended up with it after he passed on and don't know any of the backstory, if there is one. From what I've read, it's a German parade, or dress, bayonette. If anyone can shed more light on it, I'd love to hear it. Should I clean things up or would that devalue the patina? I don't have any real sentimental attachment, so not sure what I'll do with it. It's about 14 1/2 inches total and the blade is about 9 1/2 or so.


Wow, PK, very nice, love the bayo.
I don't think i would restore anything til you find out if it has any significant value.
I have a nazi dress sword that my dad brought home from WW2 and it's only worth a few hundred dollars. It will never be sold for any price, though, lord knows what my dad went through to get it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PK - I did some research on your bayonet. Somewhere in my journey it said it was associated with the 3rd Reich. 
Prices ranged from $150 to $250. Those were asking prices.
Interesting piece. Here's some info. 





original bayonet HJ ?


Hi friends, just now I came across an auction of this unknown bayonet. the seller writes about him that he should have been a high-ranking member of HJ. did you encounter this bayonet? thank



www.warrelics.eu


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, Like I said before, I don't have any particular sentimental attachment and have no idea how it might have ended up in his possession. I do appreciate his and all of our servicemen's service! It's just not the same as having one that would be from a parent or a brother. If there were other close family on that branch of the tree, I would make sure they got it but there isn't. I appreciate the link Lazy. It's about what I found as well. Mine has no inlay in the handle. You guys know of any collectors I might contact about it?


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

He might be able to help yea man. Check out his YouTube video pretty cool he's got all kinds of stuff in that museum


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

After all this discussion I thought I'd take a picture of the two Holbert Knives I spoke of a few days ago. Also, I put a neat little knife and belt buckle combo in that a guy made for me. The buckle is made from a timber rattler's skin and the knife fits inside it (just a common store bought knife). I thought it was interesting. I gave my other Holbert knives to my kids and a niece.









Oh, I did polish them up after I took the picture, was embarrassed I hadn't cleaned and oiled them for a while.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

SS, I love it all and the one thing I love the most is that they're all unique and not cookie-cutter perfect. Don't get me wrong, I have alot of mass production knives but they aren't as special as one-of-a-kinds. 
Do we get a pic after their bathes?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One of the more practical knives on the market today is the Sharknado 3000. It was my everyday carry till that stupid mall cop came along.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> One of the more practical knives on the market today is the Sharknado 3000. It was my everyday carry till that stupid mall cop came along.
> View attachment 463480


Nice knife EE. Is that considered a pocket knife? I'd like to see that thing slice a tomato.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Nice knife EE. Is that considered a pocket knife? I'd like to see that thing slice a tomato.


Haha! A person would stab themselves to death before an attacker had the chance to.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Guys, 
Do any of you use the Work Shop sharpeners? If so, where do you get your replacement belts? Thanks


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Hey Guys,
> Do any of you use the Work Shop sharpeners? If so, where do you get your replacement belts? Thanks


Amazon











Bevels ground in and sanded to 320 grit. Very time consuming sanding around the integral bolster and fat blade stop.
Tomorrow i'll sand up 2 to 3 more grits then the hand sanding starts. These early grits (80 to 320) are done with various electric hand sanders, mostly an oscillating orbital sander and a sanding multi tool. After these next 2 grits, it's on to true hand sanding with the blade clamped tightly to the table and a piece of leather covered wood. I always go to at least 1500 grit, but for a mirror finish, i'll go to 3000 and above. All the true hand sanding is done using WD40 for my lubricant.
All the hand sanding paper is high dollar, mostly cloth backed, wet or dry sanding.

I hope you can understand me, Lazy and PK, and any other curious soul.
Any questions on what i've written, just ask.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome is an understatement, Diesel. Love it!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> Bevels ground in and sanded to 320 grit. Very time consuming sanding around the integral bolster and fat blade stop.
> Tomorrow i'll sand up 2 to 3 more grits then the hand sanding starts. These early grits (80 to 320) are done with various electric hand sanders, mostly an oscillating orbital sander and a sanding multi tool. After these next 2 grits, it's on to true hand sanding with the blade clamped tightly to the table and a piece of leather covered wood. I always go to at least 1500 grit, but for a mirror finish, i'll go to 3000 and above. All the true hand sanding is done using WD40 for my lubricant.
> All the hand sanding paper is high dollar, mostly cloth backed, wet or dry sanding.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing it finished, or any progress pics along the way would be cool also. Nice work!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Diesel, that blade is gorgeous. You're going to make somebody extremely happy and proud. Thanks for taking us along. Sweet ride!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, appreciate it very much. I'll keep you posted along the way as much as possible. 
Pretty good blade for a 115 years old.😊


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Hey Lazy 8 I posted a picture of those knives after their bath, you asked. It's in the same post for comparison


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> After all this discussion I thought I'd take a picture of the two Holbert Knives I spoke of a few days ago. Also, I put a neat little knife and belt buckle combo in that a guy made for me. The buckle is made from a timber rattler's skin and the knife fits inside it (just a common store bought knife). I thought it was interesting. I gave my other Holbert knives to my kids and a niece.
> View attachment 463461
> 
> 
> ...


They cleaned up dang nice. If I want to put a light layer of oil on my carbon steel knives that won't be used for awhile I like to use mineral oil. It's safe to eat if you're going to use them for food prep.
You oughta be proud of those blades.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Lazy 8 said:


> They cleaned up dang nice. If I want to put a light layer of oil on my carbon steel knives that won't be used for awhile I like to use mineral oil. It's safe to eat if you're going to use them for food prep.
> You oughta be proud of those blades.


Yup mineral or vegetable, but the vegetable gets sticky.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's one for you all. It's called a Case Seahorse Whittler. I got this one in a partial trade and haven't used her yet.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Growing up with my Grandad's Barlow's I thought that was what you whittled with.  Now educate me on those specialized blades Lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Growing up with my Grandad's Barlow's I thought that was what you whittled with.  Now educate me on those specialized blades Lazy.


PK, you can whittle or carve with any blade you want. I'm sure you did a fine job with that Barlow. Many a time I've pulled whatever knife out I have on me and whittled away at a stick while sitting around a campfire.
The guys who want to make tools or little gnomes out of wood sometimes take it to another level. Like it you were wanting to make a small cup or spoon it'd be better to have a curved blade knife. Click on any in this link.





Carving & Whittling Knives - Classic Hand Tools Limited


Carving & Whittling Knives from Ron Hock, Pfeil, Flexcut, Pfeil Abbeglen, Shoulder Knives, Mora knives and Mastercarver.




www.classichandtools.com


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

You ever stop at Woodcraft in Parkersburg Lazy? www.woodcraft.com

I think its closed now, but the largest Case dealer East of the Mississippi used to be a farm store in Ripley


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My grandfather was a very talented artist that mainly carved and painted birds. He carved hundreds of them. I can't remember what knifes he preferred, but here is one of them mounted in a shadow box. Some of you will probably recognize it immediately but the name is on the flip side and I can't see it. Much of his work was done in bed, and his chest and belly would always be covered in shavings.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> You ever stop at Woodcraft in Parkersburg Lazy? www.woodcraft.com
> 
> I think its closed now, but the largest Case dealer East of the Mississippi used to be a farm store in Ripley


Yes and I thought it was still open? I had no idea of the store in Ripley.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow, All Eyes, your grand dad's carving is outstanding, very talented man. Those birds are a really nice artifact to remind you daily of your grand dad.
I can't imagine how good his carvings would have been if he had a set of Lazy's carving knives?

Lazy, your pocket carver is beautiful. I don't think i would use it if it's vintage, it's in such great condition.
I never knew such a knife existed.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

very nice carvings and prints. My wife and I collect bird prints. We have Audibons, Ray Harm, Ruthven, Meirer and a couple from regional artist I don't remember.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All Eyes, I agree with Diesel, your grandad was a true craftsman. Extreme talent. You have to be proud of those. That one pocket knife looks like it might be a Camillus.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> very nice carvings and prints. My wife and I collect bird prints. We have Audibons, Ray Harm, Ruthven, Meirer and a couple from regional artist I don't remember.


My parents had some Don Whitlatch prints. Have you heard of him?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Lazy 8 said:


> My parents had some Don Whitlatch prints. Have you heard of him?


I have seen them, but don't own any.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

When 3 blades aren’t enough I have several of these in my collection


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> When 3 blades aren’t enough I have several of these in my collection
> View attachment 463658


How versatile is that MM! You have the larger clip point, a sheepsfoot, a spey blade and a wharncliffe. That's the Victorinox of Stockman's.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's one that I wouldn't trade for all the tea over there. My GEC #66 Calf Roper in 1095 carbon steel. I dearly love carbon steel.


BTW, this is an excellent company to deal with.








Great Eastern Cutlery: #66 Tidioute Calf Roper - OD Green Canvas Micarta


The Great Eastern Cutlery: #66 Tidioute Calf Roper - OD Green Canvas Micarta IN STOCK at Knives Ship Free. Great Eastern Cutlery brings 60 years of industry leadership to its products




www.knivesshipfree.com


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Had a couple minutes to spare. Here’s a few more sets


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MM those are some sweet collections. I don't have any collections. I particularly like the presidential one. Do you have to pick and choose which one's you display? Have them on a rotation?


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’ve got them stacked in corners in filing cabinets where ever. I’ll dig out some of my favorite ones. Folding guthook, NRA, Ducks unlimited, etc.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

When dad passed and we had that big auction last June the auctioneer asked me if I had as much stuff as dad. I said not yet just give me another two years


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I got a few of my dad's knives when he passed, but mostly tools, and tools, and more tools. Dad never had any knife collections like yourself.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes and I thought it was still open? I had no idea of the store in Ripley.


The store in Ripley is the one that closed


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> The store in Ripley is the one that closed


Ohhhhh, that makes sense. I'd like to have been there for that sale.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Southernsaug said:


> very nice carvings and prints. My wife and I collect bird prints. We have Audibons, Ray Harm, Ruthven, Meirer and a couple from regional artist I don't remember.


Very cool. My grandpa was a friend of Ray Harm and had one of his paintings hanging in the same spot on the wall ever since I can remember. It was a Bob White on a fence post. I loved that painting. 


Lazy 8 said:


> My parents had some Don Whitlatch prints. Have you heard of him?


It doesn't ring a bell but may recognize his work if it's bird related. Grandpa had work from other bird artists here and there.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Don was born and died in Parkersburg.
Here's but a sampling of his work.








Don Whitlatch Paintings & Artwork for Sale | Don Whitlatch Art Value Price Guide


View Don Whitlatch artworks sold at auction to research and compare prices. Subscribe to access price results for 150,000 artists!




www.invaluable.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's a wicked looking googley. This is a Mora carving knife. It's actually double sided for making spoons or cups or bowls.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

"a wicked looking googley" Earnest T Bass himself couldn't describe that hootus any better than that.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> "a wicked looking googley" Earnest T Bass himself couldn't describe that hootus any better than that.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow, MM, never seen anyone with close to as many knives as you have, brother.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Leave it up to you, Lazy, to be the only one i know with a spoon carver.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

It's the Boy Scout in me.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Had a Boy Scout knife couple years ago I bought for five dollars. Put it on eBay and two guys got into a bidding war over it. Got 128 dollars for it


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> Had a Boy Scout knife couple years ago I bought for five dollars. Put it on eBay and two guys got into a bidding war over it. Got 128 dollars for it


Wow, that's wild! My dad bought a stockman knife at a yard sale with a broken blade. The guy wanted 2 dollars and dad offered him one and got it. It was a Sears knife. Dad took it in the next time he was at Sears and traded it in for a new one. Those days are over.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

One more pass with 2000 grit, then on to heat treat. This knife will be slowly brought to a temp of 1600, then a 20 minute soak at that temp. After the soak, quenched in canola oil, then heat treated for two, two hour soaks in a toaster oven at 400 degrees. After the first two hour soak, it must be allowed to cool to room temp before the second soak.
After tempering, this knife should Rockwell out between 57 - 59, 60. Hopefully 58 - 59.
Next, another sanding to remove heat treating scale, and on to buffing thru 5 different buffing grits, black, gray, green, white, and finally blue.
Next to the scales.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, that is one beautiful knife made by one talented Smith. Thank's for taking us along for the ride Diesel.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

^^^^ what Lazy said.....and by a great guy to boot!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A few pics I thought you guys might enjoy of some custom knifes by André Andersson. They are a tad bit too pricey for me. This guy could probably be really good if he took his time.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks guys, we're get'n there.

I think he's already very, very, good, Mr Eyes.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I agree with Mr. Diesel. Those knives are fantastic but I know I'll never own one. Could you imagine using one of those beauties to do camp prep? Wood work, food prep, skin out a deer? All my knives have to pull their weight. That's why I'll never own one. They're too nice. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Lazy 8 said:


> I agree with Mr. Diesel. Those knives are fantastic but I know I'll never own one. Could you imagine using one of those beauties to do camp prep? Wood work, food prep, skin out a deer? All my knives have to pull their weight. That's why I'll never own one. They're too nice. Thanks for the pics!


I agree, my knives are for use. Funny when my I got the two knives I posted from J. Holbert, he told me. "I want you to promise me you'll use them and not just make them an ornament. That's why they needed cleaned, I use them. With that said, they don't get used for abusive things. Usually cleaning or cutting up wild game.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> I agree, my knives are for use. Funny when my I got the two knives I posted from J. Holbert, he told me. "I want you to promise me you'll use them and not just make them an ornament. That's why they needed cleaned, I use them. With that said, they don't get used for abusive things. Usually cleaning or cutting up wild game.


That'd be like wearing a brand new pair of white converse tennies out to plow the garden.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I agree with you fella's 100%. It takes a MASSIVE amount of work to make something like Mr. Andersson's knives in the photo's. 
That would be like buying a new boat and never putting in the water.
It takes me several hour's of work just to make simple, plain knives like i make, i can't even imagine how many hours go into a masterpiece like that.
Like Lazy said, why buy something like that you'll never use?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> I agree with you fella's 100%. It takes a MASSIVE amount of work to make something like Mr. Andersson's knives in the photo's.
> That would be like buying a new boat and never putting in the water.
> It takes me several hour's of work just to make simple, plain knives like i make, i can't even imagine how many hours go into a masterpiece like that.
> Like Lazy said, why buy something like that you'll never use?


From being on Bladeforums I know a ton of guys who have what they call, safe queens. They know they'll never use them. Like the knives with Whooly Mammoth scales.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a bunch of what i consider good knives.........I now carry in my blind bag a folding utility type knife or "box cutter" with extra blades.


For a $10 knife and a box of 100 doubled ended blades for $8 your never left with a dull blade or being pissed off if you loose it in the woods


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

A real collector item.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> A real collector item.
> View attachment 463925


Safe queen? Eh Bob?


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

I’m not a collector but do appreciate fine craftsmanship. Picked this knife up today. Any idea how old it is?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Good looking knife. Here's what I've discovered so far. Remember this reflects an asking price.








Vintage F. Herder A. SN Solingen Fixed Blade Knife | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage F. Herder A. SN Solingen Fixed Blade Knife at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Good looking knife. Here's what I've discovered so far. Remember this reflects an asking price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. 
Might make this one my deer hunting knife or I might pass it on to my Grandson 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

It'd be a good one for that. Here's a tad bit more on Herder knives. The family started out making swords in the early 1600's and are actually still in business today. 
If I had to guess, I'd say your Herder Bowie type knife was prolly made sometime around the 1950's. Possibly around WWII.


Herder Knives/Don Carlos Knives/Pikas knives/Constant Knives – iKnife Collector


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I've mentioned Mora knives before and I want to provide a link on somewhere to buy them. I do not make one red cent if you buy them from this guy. Alot of people on various knife forums like to deal with him. He will talk your ear off if you call him. Be prepared. 
These knives are very inexpensive for what you're getting. I have a couple in a truck box and I wont cry very hard if the box gets stolen. I might get pissed, but at the price, I'll get over it.
Remember, they come in stainless and carbon steel which I prefer. Always have -- always will.





Ragnar's Swedish Knife Catalog


Ragnar's Ragweed Forge imports and distributes Scandinavian knives, widely known for simplicity and elegance. The Swedish knives have a minimalist style combining excellent quality with low cost and superb functioning.



www.ragweedforge.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's one of mine in carbon steel with a hit apple cider forced patina. It also shows the cheap but effective plastic sheath.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Mr. Diesel, could you make me one of these?





Withdrawn
 

Withdrawn




www.bladeforums.com


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> One of the more practical knives on the market today is the Sharknado 3000. It was my everyday carry till that stupid mall cop came along.
> View attachment 463480


Looks Klingon to me.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Mr. Diesel, could you make me one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i've never made a folder. Someday, when i get the time, i'll delve into the folder world and see what i can accomplish.

I can't believe the prices on your Mora knives, Lazy. Unbeatable!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Well, here's where we are guys. 
Just heat treated at 1575 degree's for 30 minuets, she came out with a pretty good warp. I had to "quick quench" and clamp her in a vise between 2 pieces of osage orange wood (VERY hard stuff) that i had left over from a handle project. Left it clamped for about 20 minuets (temp down to 179*'s). Luckily, she came out arrow straight.
Now on to tempering at 400* for 2, two hour soaks.
I checked the hardness at between 55 and 60 Rockwell, just where i needed to be.
I'm not exact on the hardness numbers, cause i don't have a Rockwell testing machine. I do have the Rockwell testing files though, they get me close enough. The 55 file couldn't touch it and the 60 just scuffed it, so i'm guessing, 58 - 60 Rockwell. I'm pretty happy with that.
Another round of sanding and buffing after temper and i'm done with the blade.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Here is an old western knife that I got sick of looking at and put it up on eBay. Anyone have any idea as to why it was so desirable? Still can not believe what it sold for. I was hoping to get 40 for it.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Here is an old western knife that I got sick of looking at and put it up on eBay. Anyone have any idea as to why it was so desirable? Still can not believe what it sold for. I was hoping to get 40 for it.
> View attachment 464343


So, I have to ask. What did it sell for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Parris Island said:


> So, I have to ask. What did it sell for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just over 200 plus shipping.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> Just over 200 plus shipping.


When I was younger first getting into hunting my mother bought me an old western at a yard sale. I have no idea what she gave for it. it had the bigger hunting knife and it had the smaller version of the same knife both on the same sheath. As luck would have it I lost the smaller knife and have no idea what happened to the bigger one an the sheath. I know me an my bother fought about it I don't know if he sold it or he lost it lol. Nice knifes for shore


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> View attachment 464331
> 
> 
> Well, here's where we are guys.
> ...


Hey Diesel...looking REAL good.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Here is an old western knife that I got sick of looking at and put it up on eBay. Anyone have any idea as to why it was so desirable? Still can not believe what it sold for. I was hoping to get 40 for it.
> View attachment 464343


Hey, carbon steel...stacked leather handle? What's not to like? Here's a little bit of info, and look how old this is.





Western Model 49 Bowie Knife


This being my first post on this site I figured I'd start off with asking the question: How can I tell how old my Western Model 49 bowie is? I have heard that the models with the small rivets are the older models, and the ones with the Model 49 stamped into the brass hilt are also signs of it's...




www.bladeforums.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's a little Mora knife. It has a plastic sheath and is basically a little necker knife. Kinda like what Cody Lundin wears. 
This is one of the sharpest knives I have. Dang thing'll fillet the goobers off a gnat. 
Well this one had a real slick wood finish and I couldn't keep ahold of it. So I knotched some grooves in the handle, sprayed it with adhesive and wrapped it with jute twine. After that dryer I mixed up some 2 part epoxy and sealed it. Dang thing's got grip now.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Junk Store Find
Found this old bayonet in a junk bin. It’s in terrible condition but I could not resist bringing it home and trying to find out a little of it’s history. 
Anyone know anything about it?










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Working on it PL. 
Those are odd markings.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My Hebrew was a tad rusty.








Bayonets of Israel


Pictures and descriptions of bayonets from Israel.



worldbayonets.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

There's more.





Israel - Bayonet Mk. 1A


Images of Israeli Bayonet Mk. 1A.



worldbayonets.com


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

That’s it!!
Awesome research. Thanks for finding that information. 
If only that bayonet could talk, the stories it could tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Parris Island said:


> That’s it!!
> Awesome research. Thanks for finding that information.
> If only that bayonet could talk, the stories it could tell.
> 
> ...


I'm telling you! But it'd be in Hebrew?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey Diesel...looking REAL good.


Thanks, Lazy8.
Here's the almost finished project. Waiting on the carbon fiber pins and just realized i'm out of black liner material.









It's been sanded AGAIN up to 800 grit as the order was for satin finish.
I'm not sure of the steel type as i bought this Sabatier rather than made it. It took a regular high carbon quench and heat treat.
The scales are spalted silver maple stabilized in cactus juice and the pins will be black carbon fiber and will have black liner material.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I love a satin finish. You gotta be proud of that one?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Ya, me too.
I'm proud of them all, Lazy, the good, the bad and the ugly.......hahahahaha🤙

I'm really dig'n the spalted maple scales. What do you think of them, my friend?
(your opinion caries some weight with me, bro, as well as PK)


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Those scales are awesome and the fact of them being stabilized in cactus juice? That just takes them to a whole new level. I've never heard of that before in my 65 1/2 year old life. That's one unique knife, all the way around. From the origin of the steel to the one of a kind scales. It's a heirloom in the making. 
If you were to sell that on BladeForums I'd think it would bring hundreds of dollars.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just saw this thread and have no intention of reading all the posts, but here is a local knife smith from cuyahoga Falls. His knives are sold through Filson, so the quality is top notch. He also does commissioned work for people. If you have been on OGF long enough, then you may recognize the name. He is the son of BigDaddy.





New Page — N. M. Bachtel Forging Company







bachtelforgingcompany.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> Just saw this thread and have no intention of reading all the posts, but here is a local knife smith from cuyahoga Falls. His knives are sold through Filson, so the quality is top notch. He also does commissioned work for people. If you have been on OGF long enough, then you may recognize the name. He is the son of BigDaddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JB. The kid's definitely got what it takes. Crude but effective looking forge. I like the fact his knives and sheaves look older that they are. There's an art to that in itself.
Having said all that, I'm not sure I could use or even want a knife with a human femur bone for a handle. But those stag handled ones are sweet. 
I think he's definitely got a future ahead of him.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks JB. The kid's definitely got what it takes. Crude but effective looking forge. I like the fact his knives and sheaves look older that they are. There's an art to that in itself.
> Having said all that, I'm not sure I could use or even want a knife with a human femur bone for a handle. But those stag handled ones are sweet.
> I think he's definitely got a future ahead of him.


His commissioned pieces are a lot different than the filson pieces. I am not a knife aficionado, but I enjoy the art.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Diesel, I'm a day late and a dollar short this week. Haven't been around for a couple of days. Man that's gonna be one beautiful knife! The handle is gonna be sweeeeet! You're a fine craftsman, my friend! Tell me a bit more about the cactus juice treatment. Did you do it?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

PromiseKeeper said:


> Diesel, I'm a day late and a dollar short this week. Haven't been around for a couple of days. Man that's gonna be one beautiful knife! The handle is gonna be sweeeeet! You're a fine craftsman, my friend! Tell me a bit more about the cactus juice treatment. Did you do it?



Thanks, PK
Yes, i do it on most all my wooden handled knives. It's the best way i've found to increase weight and strength to otherwise soft or punkie wood. Silver maple is known as "soft maple" not great for scales without stabilizing.
To stabilize, add the wood to a closable container that's hooked up to a vacuum pump. Add enough resin to completely cover the wood. When the pump is turned on, one can watch the air bubbles being drawn out of the wood and the stabilizing resin is sucked into the wood. After it stops bubbling, an hour in a 200 degree toaster oven and out comes finely stabilized wood.
The cactus juice is VERY expensive, but works much better than anything else i've tried.

This is my set up, PK, a 1 gallon pickle jar. I like using glass so i can watch the action and know when to shut it down.
Clear acrylic pot and lid vacuum pots are sold all over the internet, but i'm not paying $100 plus for something so easy to make.
It has in import valve and hose from the pump and a release valve to stop the process. 
I made this myself in about 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

That's pretty cool Diesel. I had never heard of that and actually I knew little about stabilizing wood. I had seen a guy who had a closed in cabinet with a heat lamp set up in the bottom. It faced some foil and reflected back. One shelf had wood and another had antlers.
I assume he was just drying it out. Would that work or would there be another step?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

thats wayyyyy above my pay rate Diesel! You never cease to amaze me with your talent!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> That's pretty cool Diesel. I had never heard of that and actually I knew little about stabilizing wood. I had seen a guy who had a closed in cabinet with a heat lamp set up in the bottom. It faced some foil and reflected back. One shelf had wood and another had antlers.
> I assume he was just drying it out. Would that work or would there be another step?


I can't answer that for sure, Lazy, i just don't know.
I'm sure it would be fine for drying, but i can't see how that would fortify very light and easily damaged wood.
That's the whole point of the stabilizing tech, to strengthen otherwise, light and fragile wood. When this process is done, one can even buff the scales without damaging them.



PromiseKeeper said:


> thats wayyyyy above my pay rate Diesel! You never cease to amaze me with your talent!


Thanks, PK, but anyone can do it. I pretty much learned to do this from watching relevant videos on you tube. I'd bet ya a beer you can make a usable knife at home with the tools you have on hand. Your a pretty smart fella, i know you can.
If you find yourself bored next winter, give it a try.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I see your point Diesel. It could end up like using balsa wood in terms of weight. (Or lack of)


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes, Mr. Lazy


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Diesel, I know you're not gonna want to hear this but my favorite type of material for handles is good ol canvas micarta. Its impervious to almost everything.
You can take a knife with painted metal and micarta slabs, submerge the entire knife in a bath of paint stripper, pull it out and clean it up the next day and after the micarta dries, it'll look just like new. I've done it many a time.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I don't mind hearing this, my friend, i completely agree with you.
I used to make it myself (not canvas, but clothe or paper) just very difficult to make properly. Your right about the canvas, though, it'll stand up to near anything. The denim micarta is a close 2nd.
I just really like the looks of a fine wood, ya know. I always have been into older styled weapons.
I'll be starting an all black tactical tanto next week that i have black micarta scales for. I bought the scale material for $8. It's just not worth my time and labor to make. Plus, it's an EXTREMELY messy job.

The handles look great on your pictured knife there brother. And i like the aluminum pins.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

We can't wait to see that one, Diesel.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here you go Stormfront but _FAIR WARNING_
when your CC gets maxed out don't bring me into the conversation with your significant other. 






For Sale: Traditionals, Slipjoints, "Old Timey"


A subsection for the classic styles from years past.




www.bladeforums.com


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

How are everybody's March Madness pools?
I played one for funnzies with a few coworkers.
Gonzalo's still alive.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I should have the Sabatier done later today (barring any usual interruptions).
I did the glue up (my most hated part of knife building) yesterday. I just need to shape, sand and sharpen it and it's done.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> How are everybody's March Madness pools?
> I played one for funnzies with a few coworkers.
> Gonzalo's still alive.



They suck big time....


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Bracket, you mean that thing with all the red lines on it? My was trash after the first two days


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> I should have the Sabatier done later today (barring any usual interruptions).
> I did the glue up (my most hated part of knife building) yesterday. I just need to shape, sand and sharpen it and it's done.


Can't wait Diesel.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Here ya go, Lazy


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Piece of art. 
Beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful piece with an amazing history. While it seems like a shame to use it, it'd be a shame not to. 
Stunning!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks, guys 😊


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

You're welcome. You deserved it.
What's next out of your shop?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> You're welcome. You deserved it.
> What's next out of your shop?


Looks like a 5", bushcraft style hunter.
The guy that wanted the black tanto changed his mind to the hunter. I'll post some pics when it's done, my friend.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Diesel my friend, that is absolutely beautiful! Your craftsmanship is second to none!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you, PK.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

My latest starts.
You guessed it, Lazy8, my buddy wants the Tanto again........LOL
A Japanese style Nakiri vegetable knife for my sister. She and her hubby are vegans.......go figure.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The clever looking knife pictured above is a Japanese vegetable knife called a "Nakiri Wa." After 8 month's of waiting on a new machine to arrive, and just life in general, it will be done tomorrow or Saturday.
Heat treat, resand, and i'm going to "blue" this nakiri, install and sand the scales and it will finally be done!
Next on the agenda, fix a hole in my boat.










Osage orange with a black blade should please my Steeler fan, sister.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> The clever looking knife pictured above is a Japanese vegetable knife called a "Nakiri Wa." After 8 month's of waiting on a new machine to arrive, and just life in general, it will be done tomorrow or Saturday.
> Heat treat, resand, and i'm going to "blue" this nakiri, install and sand the scales and it will finally be done!
> Next on the agenda, fix a hole in my boat.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I've often wondered what you were up to as far as knife making goes. 
Did you carve out the slabs to make room for more epoxy?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's some good prices on Old Hickory Knives.





old hickory - Chicago Knife Works







www.chicagoknifeworks.com


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's some good prices on Old Hickory Knives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the backs are carved out.
Your right Lazy, those are some great prices. 
I've had one for years and it's still my go to knife.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Yes, the backs are carved out.
> Your right Lazy, those are some great prices.
> I've had one for years and it's still my go to knife.


Me too. Stainless steel is nice but you just can't beat carbon steel. Especially at these prices. I wipe mine down with food safe mineral oil.


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

MM..wow!! can't say much more


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's some good prices on Old Hickory Knives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the ones the BBQ Pit Boys use!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Guys, I've had this PAL Bowie knife since the late 60's. I found it on the RR tracks while delivering newspapers on my bicycle. The old knife had seen better days. She was all bellied out from someone only using and sharpening the sweet spot. The stacked leather was loose and the sheath was dry rotted.
Back in the early 2000's I propositioned and sent it to Scott Gossman. Scott worked miracles on it. He drilled out the pommel, removed all the leather, cleaned up the tang, reglued all the leather and reattached the pommel. I had another maker make the sheath. Scott also put a sweet edge on her.
These knives were made during WW II.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Great old knife, Lazy. It's a keeper for sure. 🤙


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

It's hard to say. They look well made. I'd say some kind of a stainless steel. The coffin handled one on the right appears to have a stag handle. How did you acquire them?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

All 4 look like stag to me. You should be able to research the sheaths by the logo and may be able to research the knife company from there.
I agree with Lazy, the exposed one definitely appears to be stainless.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

K gonefishin said:


> View attachment 487873


 Hen and roosters They've been around for years made in Germany I believe or use to


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They are hen and rooster and at least 25 years old maybe up to 40. They were my friends fathers, I don't have them my friend does.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's my latest knife. It's called a Buck Slim Select. Basically the same as a Buck 110 with the same 420HC blade but in a slimmer and lighter version with synthetic handles. Also the blade is stone washed. It's only about 30 dollars and comes with Bucks lifetime guarantee.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

sweet knife! Now you gotta work on the patina


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> sweet knife! Now you gotta work on the patina


This one prolly won't develope a patina. It's more of a stainless steel. My next one however is in 5160 carbon steel and she will show her age in time. I'll turn her onto some red meat.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> This one prolly won't develope a patina. It's more of a stainless steel. My next one however is in 5160 carbon steel and she will show her age in time. I'll turn her onto some red meat.


I assumed it would when I saw the HC in the model number,,,,its still a nice looking carry! I have a hard time making myself carry a nice knife because I abuse them all the time.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I assumed it would when I saw the HC in the model number,,,,its still a nice looking carry! I have a hard time making myself carry a nice knife because I abuse them all the time.


420HC is Bucks current steel in alot of their knives including the magnificent 110. That and all these knives are given the Paul Bos heat treat. He/they are legendary. It's real hard to beat for 30 bucks. I plan on using the heck of if her.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Someday I’d like to have these knives.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's my latest knife. It's called a Buck Slim Select. Basically the same as a Buck 110 with the same 420HC blade but in a slimmer and lighter version with synthetic handles. Also the blade is stone washed. It's only about 30 dollars and comes with Bucks lifetime guarantee.
> View attachment 488315


That's a great blade for 30 bucks, Lazy. Did the old silver dollar come with it at that price?
I have been using quite a bit of 5160 lately, myself. I find it relatively easy to work with and a very easy quench. It also seems to be a little more rust-resistant than 1095 if polished to a mirror finish.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

bobk said:


> Someday I’d like to have these knives.
> View attachment 488327


bobk, send me a better photo of your dream knives and i can make it happen for you for a fraction of what you'd pay otherwise.
Tell me the steel you'd want and what kind of wood for the scales.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Someday I’d like to have these knives.
> View attachment 488327


Did Matt make these? ML Knives?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> That's a great blade for 30 bucks, Lazy. Did the old silver dollar come with it at that price?
> I have been using quite a bit of 5160 lately, myself. I find it relatively easy to work with and a very easy quench. It also seems to be a little more rust-resistant than 1095 if polished to a mirror finish.


Negative on the morgan ghost rider. If so, it would of almost doubled the cost. 
I was selling a knife on Bladeforums one time and I placed a dollar bill in the pic for size reference. Somebody said, is the dollar bill for sale to which I replied, sure, it'll cost you two dollars.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Negative on the morgan ghost rider. If so, it would of almost doubled the cost.
> I was selling a knife on Bladeforums one time and I placed a dollar bill in the pic for size reference. Somebody said, is the dollar bill for sale to which I replied, sure, it'll cost you two dollars.



FINALLY got my sisters veggie knife done. Not my best work, unfortunately.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> FINALLY got my sisters veggie knife done. Not my best work, unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 488353


Looking purty good to me! What steel did you use?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

The only thing I see wrong with it is the messed up badge in the handle. Other than that it looks great.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> bobk, send me a better photo of your dream knives and i can make it happen for you for a fraction of what you'd pay otherwise.
> Tell me the steel you'd want and what kind of wood for the scales.


Thank you for the kind offer. I’ll send you a pm. Sure appreciate that.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> The only thing I see wrong with it is the messed up badge in the handle. Other than that it looks great.


Someone had to say it! 😁


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Did Matt make these? ML Knives?


His are very similar. I can’t remember where I got the pics. I really like kephart style knives for some reason. He was a woodsman and it’s just very interesting the life he lived.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

LOL.....sorry guys, i'm brown and orange to my soul!
This blade is for my sister, who, unfortunately resides in Pittsburg.

The emblems are golf ball markers one can get on-line. I can install them on any handle that is at least 1" form top to bottom. I can also get "any team".
A few years back i could get them in dime size, but i haven't been able to find the smaller ones lately.
If anyone know where i can find the dime sized ones, please let me know.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

$diesel$ said:


> FINALLY got my sisters veggie knife done. Not my best work, unfortunately.
> 
> View attachment 488353


That is your 5160, believe it or not.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A public shoutout to my friend Shawn (Many Eyes) for making me this awesome custom fillet knife. Hard to see in the pic but it's dusted with an iridescent sparkle that looks really cool in sunlight.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> His are very similar. I can’t remember where I got the pics. I really like kephart style knives for some reason. He was a woodsman and it’s just very interesting the life he lived.


Bob, I like Kephart knives as well. Ethan Becker who owns one of two of the original Colsessor Kephart knives said it best, they just work.
Here's my latest Kephart inspired knife. Done by David Mary in 8670 carbon steel. She has a sabre grind. Peter's heat treat.
This pic shows the knife and a dibbler of sorts that I carved out with the knife. The piece of wood on the right is the chestnut I used.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> A public shoutout to my friend Shawn (Many Eyes) for making me this awesome custom fillet knife. Hard to see in the pic but it's dusted with an iridescent sparkle that looks really cool in sunlight.
> View attachment 488435
> View attachment 488436


How cool is that! Patterned off of one of my favorite lure colors, FireTiger!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

All Eyes said:


> A public shoutout to my friend Shawn (Many Eyes) for making me this awesome custom fillet knife. Hard to see in the pic but it's dusted with an iridescent sparkle that looks really cool in sunlight.
> View attachment 488435
> View attachment 488436


Very nice job on the knife.
Great job on the sheath. 🤙


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, I like Kephart knives as well. Ethan Becker who owns one of two of the original Colsessor Kephart knives said it best, they just work.
> Here's my latest Kephart inspired knife. Done by David Mary in 8670 carbon steel. She has a sabre grind. Peter's heat treat.
> This pic shows the knife and a dibbler of sorts that I carved out with the knife. The piece of wood on the right is the chestnut I used.
> 
> View attachment 488437


Very nice!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> How cool is that! Patterned off of one of my favorite lure colors, FireTiger!


If you had to pick just one color to fish with, FireTiger would be a good choice. It looks much better in person with the flip flop color changing haze that it has. He does great work. 


$diesel$ said:


> Very nice job on the knife.
> Great job on the sheath. 🤙


Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Know what this is?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Brush ax?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Know what this is?
> View attachment 488738


Not a knife🤔😁


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Brush ax?


Ding, ding, ding, ding, ding.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Not a knife🤔😁


Bob, you are correct as well. But sharp metal IS sharp metal.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Log trimming axe?


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I have to be honest. I showed the picture to my 17 year old and he told me what it was. He has a forge he likes to play with from time to time.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Log trimming axe?


Technically I think they're either called a brush or bush axe. They can be used for anything such as limbing or cutting or tree. 


Moo Juice said:


> I have to be honest. I showed the picture to my 17 year old and he told me what it was. He has a forge he likes to play with from time to time.


Dad, I hope you're feeding you sons hobby.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Yup. I save him all my broken springs and buy him coal. He got frustrated when his knife he was working on cracked so he's taking a break. Plus it's getting hot out.








Here's a hardened scribe he made for marking metal.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

He made it from a broken down pressure spring off our graindrill.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> Log trimming axe?


Hey diesel, I’ve tried to send you a pm for a few days. Something is messed up though. Just fyi.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I had the same problem Bob. Diesel ole pal....turn on your PM's!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Sorry, guys, didn't know it had to be turned on.
I will do that now if i can figure it out.
Thanks

Mr. Moo juice, just FYI, quenching too hot will cause the cracking. One of many causes, but over heating is the most common..


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

My latest i started yesterday.
A gut'n knife for a buddy,


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> My latest i started yesterday.
> A gut'n knife for a buddy,
> 
> View attachment 489085


I zoomed in to the see 1095. Very nice! We'd like to see the finished product please.
It reminds me of my Camillas SharpFinger. Classic design.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> I zoomed in to the see 1095. Very nice! We'd like to see the finished product please.
> It reminds me of my Camillas SharpFinger. Classic design.
> View attachment 489111


That's a real beauty, Lazy.
I particularly like the scales. Is it micarta or some type of acrylic? 🤙


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> That's a real beauty, Lazy.
> I particularly like the scales. Is it micarta or some type of acrylic? 🤙


Thanks! They're acrylic. I got it as a bonus in a knife trade.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The extended oval plate's fit and finish is excellent work. 🤙


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I've been waiting on this custom Buck 110 for a few months. Nickle/silver bolsters, Elk handles bedded in black paper micarta and a 5160 carbon steel blade that will show a patina. Black distressed leather sheath. Paul Bos heat treat. 
Just throw this one in the pine box with me someday. 
Sorry for the low quality pics, it's rained off and on and been otherwise cloudy.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

looks like it was worth the wait Lazy! custom order?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> looks like it was worth the wait Lazy! custom order?


Yes it was PK. There is an old boy who lives in CA who worked for Buck knives for years and years. His website is Triple R Knives but he will take custom orders. Like mine. 
Remember when I was looking for a 5160 blade for a Buck 110? Leroy had one. Uncle Leroy.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Beautiful. Can't beat a Buck.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob, I like Kephart knives as well. Ethan Becker who owns one of two of the original Colsessor Kephart knives said it best, they just work.
> Here's my latest Kephart inspired knife. Done by David Mary in 8670 carbon steel. She has a sabre grind. Peter's heat treat.
> This pic shows the knife and a dibbler of sorts that I carved out with the knife. The piece of wood on the right is the chestnut I used.
> 
> View attachment 488437


I had a kydex sheath made for my Kephart knife. OD green with a thumb pushoff. I could strap this upside down on a pack and it'd never fall out.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice sheath.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> I had a kydex sheath made for my Kephart knife. OD green with a thumb pushoff. I could strap this upside down on a pack and it'd never fall out.
> View attachment 490827
> View attachment 490828


🤙 

I make the kydex as well, Lazy. 
That is a very nice job on yours. You are correct, when done right, they work as well as a snap strap.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Diesel. I'll know for next time.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's that 110 Buck custom with pics taken outside this time. It also shows the girth. It's sort of like a palm swell.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

one good lookin knife!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> one good lookin knife!


Thanks PK. I can't wait to get my appetite back and introduce that carbon steel blade to some red meat. I love a good patina. 
Providing I don't have to take out a bank loan to buy some meat.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

your appetite has been prayed for, friend


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> your appetite has been prayed for, friend


Thanks brother. It's really weird never, ever being hungry for 10 months.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

That, my friend, is a classic beauty. 🤙

One can start a patina by coating the blade in mustard and letting it sit til it dries, but your not that kind of guy and neither am i. Nothing like the real thing, baby!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

somehow I'm not sure I could intentionally let mustard dry on a knife like that! 😳

question: when you do it with red meat, do you stick it a piece and leave it there?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> That, my friend, is a classic beauty. 🤙
> 
> One can start a patina by coating the blade in mustard and letting it sit til it dries, but your not that kind of guy and neither am i. Nothing like the real thing, baby!


I have used hot vinegar, Ranch dressing and/or steak sauce. Also limes or lemons. I also knew a guy who used his carbon steel knife to stir his black coffee every morning. That was a sweet, smokie looking color. But you're right on this one guys, au natural. 
PK, the way I do it is to use the knife to cut my steak and just don't wipe it down. 
Diesel might have a better or different way. 
Also if I feel the need to oil the blade down, I use food safe mineral oil.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

my wife never wants to eat anything my knife touches. She's seen me use it on lots of other things!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'll pull my pocket knife out and slice up an apple or anything. I've always done that. Tell Mrs. PK, it hasn't killed you yet.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep, I hear ya and she's not gonna change LOL


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Nope,..... i believe, "let nature take it's course," and the nature of high carbon is, it'll patina when it patinas.
Then,....you 2 already know that, just help it along by using it.
Mustard, never for me.
PK, i'm guilty of the same behavior, and my girl, the same as yours.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Diesel, please feel free to post some pics of the knives you build. We'd love to see them. Maybe somebody will see one of yours and want one just like it.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

can I like Lazy's post twice?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> can I like Lazy's post twice?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Okay, Lazy, but it will be a while. All my extra time is going into coating my truck right now.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Speaking of new knives, this tanto carries horizontal on your belt. Quick draw McGraw style.
I may end up ordering carbon fiber scales for it. It's my first knife in M390 steel.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Did somebody say "patina"?
Hot vinegar "bluing" on a Mora knife.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Chadwimc, looks good! I have one myself. Let me dig it out.
Other things that work are mustard, steak sauce and ranch dressing. Ask me how I know. I know one dude that stirred his black coffee every morning.
All these forced patinas are nice and they do help protect the carbon steel knife but you still can't beat a natural patina. This Buck 110 I recently aquired in 5160 carbon steel is going to have a natural patina. Red meat!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Ain't nothin' like the real thing, baby


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Ain't nothin' like the real thing, baby


Amen brother.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I’ve got an older Buck 1120, 4 1/2” lock blade with(I think!) composite handles(no brass ends). Somehow, the blade broke off. I looked up their website and found some reference to “Warranteed For Life”. I sent it in with a note and thry sent it right back within a few days-Brand new Blade installed and a nice note(No charge!) Couldn’t believe it! Great Company!
ps-I told them in my note that if they couldn’t fix it n/c, just to toss it, but loved the knife, carried it and “Used It” every day and hoped they could! In my pocket as I’m writing this.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have quite a few old rusty files if any knife makers want them


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I donot collect knives, but of course I have used many over the last 70+ years. I recently found this unused knife, made in Alabama. It appears to be of high quality and is very well made. It is about the size of my Buck Folding Hunter. Just thought I would share a pic. John


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

c. j. stone said:


> I’ve got an older Buck 1120, 4 1/2” lock blade with(I think!) composite handles(no brass ends). Somehow, the blade broke off. I looked up their website and found some reference to “Warranteed For Life”. I sent it in with a note and thry sent it right back within a few days-Brand new Blade installed and a nice note(No charge!) Couldn’t believe it! Great Company!
> ps-I told them in my note that if they couldn’t fix it n/c, just to toss it, but loved the knife, carried it and “Used It” every day and hoped they could! In my pocket as I’m writing this.


Buck does stand behind their knives.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Dovans said:


> I have quite a few old rusty files if any knife makers want them


Thanks Dovans. I'm not there yet but I do hope to be making knives before I die. Maybe Diesel could turn them into heirlooms?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

luredaddy said:


> I donot collect knives, but of course I have used many over the last 70+ years. I recently found this unused knife, made in Alabama. It appears to be of high quality and is very well made. It is about the size of my Buck Folding Hunter. Just thought I would share a pic. John
> View attachment 492867


Nice knife, John. Is it a user or a looker?


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Tim, I cannot imagine using it, I have alot of users now. So I guess that means it is a LOOKER !!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A few years ago my kids bought me some Shun kitchen knifes, I have been on a quest to sharpen knifes that sharp since. I have always thought I was adept at sharpening with a wet stone but wasn’t getting the results I wanted. Took me about a year to figure out I wasn’t getting rid of the burr… After I got the hang of stropping my results sky rocketed. 
I have a few different machines I sharpen on, a Worksharp, a Rikon variable speed belt sander and a 10”Wen wet/dry stone. They all shine in their own right. 
The worksharp gives a nice convex edge, the Rikon is a flatter edge and can move a lot of metal quickly and the Wen gives a toothy hollow grind.
It’s a hobby I really enjoy and…. Don’t stick your hand in the knife drawer.

These days when I strop I knock the burr off with either a leather wheel with oil and Tormek honing paste or the Rikon with a leather belt then move to a hard leather strop with paste and finish on a leather strop with no paste. 
I probably will continue to look at ways to get sharper as the winters are long in Ohio… maybe an Edge-On-Up sharpness tester to actually measure results.

Anyone familiar with the sharpness tester?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My sharpness tester is my thumbnail.
Have you heard about paper wheels?








What Are Paper Wheel Knife Sharpeners, (And Do They Work)?


Paper wheel knife sharpeners are rarely used but effective in the right hands Paper wheel knife sharpeners are one of the more esoteric types of knife sharpener on the market. They are rarely used, but that doesn’t mean they are no good. In fact some people with significant experience in...




sharpenable.com


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, I may go that route if this journey continues. 
Fishing trumps sharpening so I’m thinking the paper wheel will have to wait though…


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Gottagofishn said:


> A few years ago my kids bought me some Shun kitchen knifes, I have been on a quest to sharpen knifes that sharp since. I have always thought I was adept at sharpening with a wet stone but wasn’t getting the results I wanted. Took me about a year to figure out I wasn’t getting rid of the burr… After I got the hang of stropping my results sky rocketed.
> I have a few different machines I sharpen on, a Worksharp, a Rikon variable speed belt sander and a 10”Wen wet/dry stone. They all shine in their own right.
> The worksharp gives a nice convex edge, the Rikon is a flatter edge and can move a lot of metal quickly and the Wen gives a toothy hollow grind.
> It’s a hobby I really enjoy and…. Don’t stick your hand in the knife drawer.
> ...


 I have 2 worksharps that i use to start my edge. Then i move on to my Wen. When i'm done on the Wen, back to the other worksharp with the wide attachment for leather honing.
I follow that up with a quick pass on each side with an oil soaked 10" MDF wheel on a bench grinder.
They come out surgically sharp.
Remember, if your bevel geometry is off, you will have a hell of time getting that knife sharp.
No, i have never used a tester. I guess i can just tell when it's sharp enough. The good old paper slice is all i need.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a question for you aficionados... I bought a digital angle finder. After zeroing it I am finding that the worksharp and my angle guide on my Rikon aren't even close to the stated angles. Has anyone else found this?
Maybe I'm doing it wrong... on the worksharp I zero it to the belt and then set it on the guide. On the Rikon I zero it to the belt and then put it on the angle guide.
Am I missing something?
Al


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm going to leave this for @$diesel$ 
I still use a wet rock.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I have a machine shop in my basement and im constantly messing around with one project or another.
Like today, im making eccentric calipur bolts for my 65 barracuda.
I've got basically every tool known to mankind, including 2 or 3 of those electronic angle finders and i'll be damned if i could ever get one of those confounded gizmo's to work? I like to stick to manually operate measuring devise's where i can.
Go to Amazon and search "knife blade angle finder" and about a gazillion different ones show up. There are several, simple, no miss ones on there.
Pick something basic, like a little metal or plastic, wire gauge. If you feel you need a more advanced one, you can buy a Tormek gauge like the one i have.

The Tormek;

















I hope that helps, Al.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Diesel. How far along are you on your Barracuda?
Fred has been selling this setup for years.





Bubble Jig [SR] Sight Reference Grinding Systems For Sale


Knife makers have asked me for over a decade: "why did you call this thing a Bubble Jig Fred ?" After many discussions about what constitutes a "jig" I must admit I did a poor job of naming this tool. For this is not a jig at all; it's a sight reference. It allows the grinder to make use of his...




www.bladeforums.com


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

$diesel$ said:


> I have a machine shop in my basement and im constantly messing around with one project or another.
> Like today, im making eccentric calipur bolts for my 65 barracuda.
> I've got basically every tool known to mankind, including 2 or 3 of those electronic angle finders and i'll be damned if i could ever get one of those confounded gizmo's to work? I like to stick to manually operate measuring devise's where i can.
> Go to Amazon and search "knife blade angle finder" and about a gazillion different ones show up. There are several, simple, no miss ones on there.
> ...


I have a few… thanks though.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice chart…


http://knifegrinders.com.au/Manuals/Sharpness_Chart.pdf


If you think your knives are sharp, try fileting a scallop out of a piece of paper, or magazine page without cutting through the paper.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Diesel. How far along are you on your Barracuda?
> Fred has been selling this setup for years.
> 
> 
> ...


Not as far along as i'd like, Lazy. As soon as i finish these 2 calipur bolts, i'll be able to put the front disc's on. Then the power unit and the rear drums, all new. I think the toughest part will be the emergency brake cable.
Next will be the Flowmaster exhaust system (which is waiting in boxes) and then the new front steering parts.
That will do it for this season. Too many irons in the fire this year, my friend.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Gottagofishn said:


> Nice chart…
> 
> 
> http://knifegrinders.com.au/Manuals/Sharpness_Chart.pdf
> ...


Depending on the person the knife is for, i sharpen them to meet my friends ability's.
As long as they pass the paper test, i'm good to go.
I also use a Tormek knock-off slow turning wet stone grinder to finish a blade for one who can handle it properly.
I don't know about any paper scallop, but my Wen wet grinder will do a shaving razor once one gets the hang of it. (very inexpensive excellent way to get a great edge without all the manual labor.)
Keep in mind, the Tormek version of this type of grinder is over &1000,00.
You can check them out on they're web site or on Amazon if your interested.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I picked up the Wen last winter. I do like the edge it generates… nearly perfect. After learning how to use it I find it very easy to get a razor sharp knife in a short amount of time after stropping. Far sharper than most folks would be accustomed to. My knife drawer used to be risky, now it’s downright scary. Took a while before my wife would even use them.
If I ever get the chance I would love to have a Tormek as the Wen is so cheaply made… the leather wheel… don’t oil it as the leather will just fall off… But, it does grind a nice edge.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

1891 argentine Mauser bayonet and Camilus
















Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> Not as far along as i'd like, Lazy. As soon as i finish these 2 calipur bolts, i'll be able to put the front disc's on. Then the power unit and the rear drums, all new. I think the toughest part will be the emergency brake cable.
> Next will be the Flowmaster exhaust system (which is waiting in boxes) and then the new front steering parts.
> That will do it for this season. Too many irons in the fire this year, my friend.


Sounds like you're doing it right. What engine does it have?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

TODD64 said:


> 1891 argentine Mauser bayonet and Camilus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Camillas reminds me of my unXld.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Sounds like you're doing it right. What engine does it have?


318 with a 273 Commando cam and lifters. It run really well and doesn't cost an arm and a leg to drive.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Gottagofishn said:


> I picked up the Wen last winter. I do like the edge it generates… nearly perfect. After learning how to use it I find it very easy to get a razor sharp knife in a short amount of time after stropping. Far sharper than most folks would be accustomed to. My knife drawer used to be risky, now it’s downright scary. Took a while before my wife would even use them.
> If I ever get the chance I would love to have a Tormek as the Wen is so cheaply made… the leather wheel… don’t oil it as the leather will just fall off… But, it does grind a nice edge.


Yup, nice little machine. I don't use the leather wheel on mine. After sharpening, i hone on one of my Worksharps with the adjustable blade grinder attachment with a leather belt on it.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Just call me old school Timbo. My Dad taught me how to work up a burr on a wet rock when I was 11 years old. I don't mind that it might take me a little longer to sharpen my knife on my wet rock vs. a belt type grinder. I actually enjoy working up that wire edge and then it's off to my strop. 
This was my dad's.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

These belt grinders do a good job, bro, but nothing beats time on a wet stone. 🤙


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Did y'all know today is, National Knife Day? I pulled a few of mine out just to fondle them. 





Knife Rights Celebrates National Knife Day 2022


All of us at Knife Rights wish you the very best National Knife Day! It’s a good day to reflect on how lucky most of us are to enjoy the freedom to own and carry knives that are illegal in many other countries. For those who don’t yet have the freedom to carry a particular […]




www.knifemagazine.com


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Two Schrade knives I picked up at the flea market this morning. Uncle Henry LB1 and an Old Timer 51OT


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> Two Schrade knives I picked up at the flea market this morning. Uncle Henry LB1 and an Old Timer 51OT
> View attachment 493825


They look like they've not had an easy life. Are they looking at a referbishment?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My dad worked in the maintenance dept of a chemical factory. They would do a thing they called rolling knives. You have a knife in your hand like a stockman and you keep it rolling in your palm and ask someone, hey, you wanna roll knives? If he did, he'd pull one out of his pocket and start rolling it. At some point during all the rolling, somebody might say, wanna trade? If he said yes, they'd trade knives. You might get one with a broken blade or a nice one. Dad kept a one in his pocket just for rolling.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey @$diesel$ do you use Scotchbright belts on a grinder to clean things up? Like maybe the edges of a kydex sheath? If you do, what grit do you use? One of these?
Coarse = 60 to 120 grit
Medium = 150 to 220 grit
Very Fine = 400 to 600 grit
Super Fine = 800 to 1,000 grit


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I haven't yet tried the Scotchbright, Lazy. I just use super fine clothe belts for clean-up.
I then define the edges with homemade wooden dowels with my Dremel.

Similar to these;


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

So those are painted wood?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm assuming these are painted wood, but mine are unfinished wood. Mine work pretty well.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

OK, I going to throw this out at y'all. Do you think it's possible to get a knife too sharp?


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I’ll answer a question with a question. Does a knife that is razor sharp hold an edge like one that is “working sharp?” If so, for me, the answer would be yes.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’d say it depends on the type of steel.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

It all depends on how sharp the user is.

How sharp relative to what? I don't believe one can get a convex edge "too sharp" regardless of the steel type. A concave edge, however, would not stay sharp very long, though. I make all of my blades with a convex edge.
Hope that helps, Lazy.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

You know me, Diesel..... butter knife sharp! LOL


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> It all depends on how sharp the user is.
> 
> How sharp relative to what? I don't believe one can get a convex edge "too sharp" regardless of the steel type. A concave edge, however, would not stay sharp very long, though. I make all of my blades with a convex edge.
> Hope that helps, Lazy.


Ever attempt a high sabre?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I’ll answer a question with a question. Does a knife that is razor sharp hold an edge like one that is “working sharp?” If so, for me, the answer would be yes.


I'm gonna say yes. When my dad would take someone's knife home to sharpen he would ask, are you going to cut cardboard boxes open or shave hair on your arms? Then he'd sharpen accordingly. If cutting cardboard he'd put what he called a working edge on it. To shave hair was a little steeper.
I think it's like sharpening a pencil and putting a real long point on it. That edge won't hold up to hard use.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Waiting on my next buck to use this one. Kephart style knife made by Carothers custom knives.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

This one too. My wife bought it several years ago and it just sits in the safe. Some day a big enough buck will be the first thing it gets used on. Providing I get that lucky.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

bobk said:


> This one too. My wife bought it several years ago and it just sits in the safe. Some day a big enough buck will be the first thing it gets used on. Providing I get that lucky.
> View attachment 500399


I’m partial to the USA Schrades but I like that one


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MagicMarker said:


> I’m partial to the USA Schrades but I like that one


I think she did well for no hints on what I wanted.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’ve got ten or twelve of these stashed away


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve got ten or twelve of these stashed away
> View attachment 500402


Very nice.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

bobk said:


> I’d say it depends on the type of steel.





Lazy 8 said:


> Ever attempt a high sabre?


I don't know what a high sabre is, but i did make my son a templer inspired gladius when i first started out doing knives.
It's not very good but my son loves it cuz it's the first project i did for someone else. I'd bet that sucker weighs 4 or 5 pounds......hahahahaha


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

It's hard to go wrong with the blades made 50-70 years ago. Buck, Shrade, Case, to name a few. That was pretty much pre stainless blades, which in my opinion are better blades. Common s.s. just won't hold an edge like the high carbon blades. 
Of course, these days, some are making magnetic stainless with a much higher carbon content. They are very costly and VERY difficult to temper properly. 
I will tell you this also, the tuffest knife i ever sharpened was an old Buck knife. Their steel recipe must be a trade secret cuz, harder to sharpen, the better the steel.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Waiting on my next buck to use this one. Kephart style knife made by Carothers custom knives.
> View attachment 500398


Looking real good Bob! If that's Nathan's 3V steel, it's hard to beat.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> This one too. My wife bought it several years ago and it just sits in the safe. Some day a big enough buck will be the first thing it gets used on. Providing I get that lucky.
> View attachment 500399


This Buck looks like it's ready to tear into a deer.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve got ten or twelve of these stashed away
> View attachment 500402


Beautiful knife, MM! Have any of them processed any deer?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> I don't know what a high sabre is, but i did make my son a templer inspired gladius when i first started out doing knives.
> It's not very good but my son loves it cuz it's the first project i did for someone else. I'd bet that sucker weighs 4 or 5 pounds......hahahahaha
> View attachment 500420
> 
> View attachment 500421


Looks like a knife a Roman Gladiator would use.  Your son is fortunate to have you as a Dad!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's my skinner. This knife was part of a trade I made. Ol' Grandad Skinner made by Camillas. Some call it the Sharpfinger.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> It's hard to go wrong with the blades made 50-70 years ago. Buck, Shrade, Case, to name a few. That was pretty much pre stainless blades, which in my opinion are better blades. Common s.s. just won't hold an edge like the high carbon blades.
> Of course, these days, some are making magnetic stainless with a much higher carbon content. They are very costly and VERY difficult to temper properly.
> I will tell you this also, the tuffest knife i ever sharpened was an old Buck knife. Their steel recipe must be a trade secret cuz, harder to sharpen, the better the steel.


I'm with you on carbon steel, Diesel. Not only do I think it sharpens easier but it also shows it's age with a patina.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> Looking real good Bob! If that's Nathan's 3V steel, it's hard to beat.


Can't wait to use it.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Lazy 8 said:


> Looks like a knife a Roman Gladiator would use.  Your son is fortunate to have you as a Dad!


Yes, that is what i was going for, a Gladius. I never liked the Gladius plain wooden handle, so that's why i added the Templar like handle.
And thank you, very much.

BTW, i much admire your skinning knife as well.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Have you ever been asked by someone if they can borrow your pocket knife?
I always say, what are you going to cut with it? Most of the time I either say no or let me cut it for you.
Number one, my knives are sharp and I think they may cut themselves or use them for something a knife is not designed for.
Even my wife. She's getting better knowing my knife is sharp.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

A dull knife is a club


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

$diesel$ said:


> A dull knife is a club


And it's also more dangerous than a sharp one.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Lazy 8 said:


> And it's also more dangerous than a sharp one.


Hah! Until you sharpen the wife’s kitchen knives! 😳


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> A dull knife is a club


Or a screwdriver, pry bar, or scraper. 😜

That’s the one I’d loan out Lazy

My nice ones are only for my use or someone that I trust.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

About 15 years ago fishing at Salt fork for bass from my boat, needed to retie so used my Buck 3 blade, about 20 years old, to cut the line, retie, cut the tag end off and flipped my knife into about 25 feet of water instead of the 2 in. tag end...


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

20 years must have felt like losing an old friend!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Hatchetman said:


> About 15 years ago fishing at Salt fork for bass from my boat, needed to retie so used my Buck 3 blade, about 20 years old, to cut the line, retie, cut the tag end off and flipped my knife into about 25 feet of water instead of the 2 in. tag end...


That'll teach you to litter.🤣


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 502330


Right on, MM!


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> I had some stuff I wanted to post about knives on the Kitchen Knives post but if you know me...I'm not a Derailer! (yea, right)
> So I decided to start a new post about knives or tomahawks or axes or any sharp piece of steel.
> I'll start this off with a knife I found back in around 1973. It was laying in the middle of the road just past some RR tracks. Prolly bounced off a tailgate or bumper.
> It was severely "bellied out" by someone using and sharpening that sweet spot. The stacked leather handle was extremely loose. The sheath was dry rotted.
> ...





Lazy 8 said:


> Looking real good Bob! If that's Nathan's 3V steel, it's hard to beat.


Anybody use a belt sander 8000 grit and a leather belt to finish?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I finish with a low speed water wheel and then a leather belt.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

These days I sharpen on a 1x30 variable speed bench sander (Rikon) set at the slowest speed with belt grease. I polish the finish on my kitchen knives as I’ve read a refined edge stays sharp longer and it gives me something to do if they do get dull.
My question is, what grit do you finish knives on for other folks… both kitchen and field knives?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wondering what others use to strop with when sharpening with belt sanders? I have been using a couple different belts, one with green rouge and .5 polycrystalline diamonds and one with Tormek honing paste with .25 Polly diamond paste. They both work well to polish but the one with green rouge works a tad better to remove the burr as the belt is a little more ridged.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry for all the different posts but all different topics.
I picked up an Edge-On-Up scale for Christmas. It has a piece of media (thread of some kind) that you cut through. It measures the force it takes to cut through the media. Until I got that I would test knives by cutting through magazine paper or rolling papers to test for sharpness. And of course my forearm has no hair left. Anyway, the Edge-On-Up has changed the way I sharpen and more importantly it changed the way I finish with strops.
It is an excellent addition to my shop that I would recommend for any serious knife sharpener. It will really open your eyes and save you time, at least it did for me.








Edge-On-Up Professional Edge Tester


A Standard Test for Sharpness How sharp is the edge? That is both the most important question a sharpener can ask, and possibly the hardest to answer. There are tests like cutting paper or shaving hair that are often used to demonstrate sharpness, and they are helpful to a point, but they lack...



www.sharpeningsupplies.com


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Ten Bears said:


> Anybody use a belt sander 8000 grit and a leather belt to finish?


Wondering where you buy your 8000 grit belt from and if it’s aluminum oxide or something else?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Pretty sweet tester, ggf. 
I like the vid with the guys thumb all bandaged up, lol. Done that too many times to count.
I have never bought 8000 grit, but i buy my finer belts from Super Grit.
I bring my blades up to 600 g for satin finish and 1500 g for a mirror finish, then on to the buffers.
As for as edges are concerned, i go up to 600 on my worksharp, then onto the water wheel. I remove any burr and finish with white rouge on my other worksharp with the stropping attachment.
I believe that the fiber belts will give you the edge your looking for. 8000 g sounds extreme to me.
Good luck with it either way, brother.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> Wondering where you buy your 8000 grit belt from and if it’s aluminum oxide or something else?


I am getting info from Youtube before buying.


----------

